# 
,  ,   .  ,         (      ),      . ,      -   ,   (       , ).           ,        .       :)    

> _          ,     , , ,        ,        ,        &mdash;             ,        ,            -_ _( . .   , 1919 .)_

         ,             .         , ,              ,     .  
.  , 22.       (1906),         ( - ) . ϳ          .          .    
. , 83. 2003 .      .  (   㳺   )   
. , 3. .  19 ..     ,    .   .   ,      ,    1887&ndash;1881 .   ,      1808      .   1933 .    
. .  .    
. .    1898.    
. , 38.           ,    :).   )    
. , 20.   ,       . ͳ     ,     .    
. , 20/23.  1922-23 .    ...   1920 .   10 . ..     .       .    
. , 18/24. 1901 .      (  -      ).      ,        .      ,    ,        (    ,   ).     ,     ,        .      ,           ,     ,     ,   ' ,       .

----------

. , 18 (?).  .       ,             .    
    : 1887.    
 , 18    
  (   ).             ,   ,    ,      .       5 ,    .    
 ,   .    
 , 17.         .     ,        .    
. , 9/1. 1860-.   (  2010 .  ,    ).    
. , 2.       .   
. , 34. . 1956 .         
. , 13.    1910 .    ̳  .

----------

.     
. , 14/16.    
 , 12    
. , 1.        .    ,      . ,      .    
. 1100- , 8.          .       .    
. г.    .   ,     - &quot;&quot;.   .    
  .    kilov: "  1942  ,     ( ""     ,        ,        , ,          ) -    쳿,  .  ,      "   
. .    &quot;1914 . 179    `, ..   (       ,       -  ).    
      .  .    
. , 37.  ,       .     .  ,  ,  ,       .

----------

. , 1.  ,      . ³    ,               .    
.  , 7.  1805 . ĳ  .     , . ,  ,        .    
. , 28.  .  2010 .    
   2007    
. , 1(  ). 1903 .        .   kilov      : 
1.  1903  1918   ,    ,      . 
2. 19181919 .    (!) 
3.  20-30    ,      
4. 1942       (      ) 
5.  50-      
6.   80-  3/4   ,   ( -)     .    
   ,         (   ).    ,    ,    .    
. , 1.      . ...    18861903 ,   4143     ,    62 .   
    ,      .       
.

----------

. , 14.  .    
. , 38. 1896 .  .    .   , ,     ,         ,    (,       ).       
  ,   . ú      (         , ,    ,    - ).     ,    ú. ³    ,         (  !)  .                
. , 20.    
                   :)

----------


## nevodka

**,    2       ? 

(  http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/29545565.jpg)

----------

> ,    ,

     -

----------

> ,    2       ?

        ,       ,       
 ( )  

> -  ,  ,   ,

     

> ,       -   " " -     1946 ,         , ,     ,

     
     (     ,    , , ).    ,  .        

> "  "     (  ,     "", ,  "" ),    ,     .

   
       ,   .  
    ,  , 6

----------


## 23q

.   ,              9-  ,  ,    ,   ...       . ,    .  ...

----------


## LAEN

?
. . 
   -  ,

----------


## 23q

*04*, !      .

----------


## 04

> *04*, !      .

   , ,    !

----------


## Merry Corpse

**:       
,   .      ,  - .
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...54896635762417

----------


## Ihor

> ,     ,        "".   ,   .      ,  ,  ,   "".         , -     .      .  ,    "" -     .       ,        , ,    ().        ? -        -      .
> ..   ,  ,     , ,   .

  
+500!        (       ,    ) 
    !    ,       ,           

> 򳺿 ,       .   ,       -    䳿   ,      .  
>  ))))       (** ),       ...   ,    ?    ,   .  ,    .

          ....   

> ?   ?
>    .     .

  +500!

----------


## 04

> .  ,         ,     . 
>   ,        ,     N .
> 
> ,   .    .  " ",      -    "" ,  //( )   .

    1.     - .     "".
  2.    ,    .     "   ".      ""   -    , -  ,     " " (    )   .
         , -     .     -   .           ,     ,         -       .             ,-  -      .       ,   - .  ..      " " (()  ). 
   .   ""   .            ( "")    ""  (   , -  -      - )     .     . 
        ,  " ", -      ...   

> .  " "               .     -.

        ,   " ".  "  ".

----------


## tayatlas

> ,        "".

          "  "   .  
          -  .       :     .

----------


## Ihor

> "  "   .  
>           -  . *      :    * .

      .... ....

----------


## tayatlas

> .... ....

        (    ). 
              I.      (.),   " "   "".    -   .  
               .

----------

*04*,       ,       (,  ,   ,   ?)
 ,      ,  ,   .    - ,         - ( !   !         "",   ,  ,     ,    ) 
   , )))           ( ,     ; ,       ):  
 ,      .       ,  ,  !

----------


## 04

> *04*,       ,       (,  ,   ,   ?)
>  ,      ,  ,   .    - ,         - ( !   !         "",   ,  ,     ,    )
>    , )))           ( ,     ; ,       ): https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-S...0/DSC05296.JPG
>  ,      .       ,  ,  !

        .      -  "  ".     (   ).    -  " ".       -  .             ,     ,      (    ,    ) .  , .      - 4 ,  ,  - , -      .       ,   "". ,   .       ,  ,        .    ! -   .        ,   ,   !
   ,     .     , -   .  ,    -    .   (     ) :  http://www.deutsches-architektur-for...ad.php?t=10481

----------


## 04

,  ,     .   -   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*04*,       .            .         ,      . ,   . Das Völkerschlachtdenkmal    )))

----------


## 04

. ( 5 , -  )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ,     .   -   .

         " " (    )     .   

> .

  ,   )

----------


## 04

5

----------


## 04



----------


## 04



----------


## 04

> " " (    )     .

      , -   ?   

> Das Völkerschlachtdenkmal

  ,       ,   , -   " ",   100-    .    -   11000,   21 000. -    ,   -  .   

> 

    , ,      .     .

----------

> , -   ?

     , ,

----------


## 04

> 

    , -   ,  ,    .     , -    "" .    ""  - , -     (   , -     ).  3 -  (   3- ).    ,    -   -  -   .    -  ,    "",   .        .  , -   .  - -, " " - .
 ,      ""   -    -  .  , -  .   .

----------


## Lera

> "  "   .  
>     -  .       :     .

       ", , " ""  "". =,      (..        ).    ,       " "    .   ,    " "   " "  .   -   :  ,    , -    , ,    . -

----------


## Merry Corpse

> , -   ,  ,    .     , -    "" .

  ...  .      ,     ,     - "",       .
     .   ,    .  ,           ,    (  )    ,       .    ,  ,  ,      ,   "".

----------


## 04

.   . ,        .

----------

:    
   (     )

----------


## tayatlas

?    ....

----------


## 04

" " -     ?

----------

> ?    ....

      ,     ....    

> " " -

      ?

----------


## 04

, -   .    "". (""        ).
...      , -  :

----------

> "". (""        ).

      ,   - .  
       .  
   ,       (     )

----------


## gazel

, ,   !

----------


## Merry Corpse

()

----------


## Sky



----------


## Tiramisu

> .  .  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-J...0/DSC01085.JPG

    . ,  .

----------


## Fes

> .  .  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-J...0/DSC01085.JPG

  . , 56

----------


## Jedi_Lee

!

----------


## Karen

> !  https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net...a3&oe=59CE6D1F

          ?

----------


## Barga

> !  https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net...a3&oe=59CE6D1F

    ,  5-   .   . ..   !

----------


## GVL224

> ** ?

  ""

----------


## Karen

> ""

    .    ,         .  .   

> ,  5-   .   . ..   !  http://s019.radikal.ru/i610/1706/71/45b1ab558568.jpg

      ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

  .   . https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@49.6...2!8i6656?hl=ru 
      .   ,  . 
  100 .   .   ! 
 .....

----------


## Karen

> .   . https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@49.6...2!8i6656?hl=ru 
>       .   ,  . 
>   100 .   .   !

    ,     ?

----------


## Barga

> ,     ?

          .    .
         .  ,   .     ...       .   9-  .         ,   -.

----------


## Karen

???

----------


## Barga

> ???

      .      .    !

----------


## Karen

> .      .    !

         ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

       .    ,        .

----------


## Karen

> .    ,        .

    - .

----------


## Barga

> - .

  .       .        .   ,    .        .    .       ! :)))  ,     , .... :(

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 100 .   .   !

    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Barga

> !

  .   ! , , ....  , , ...      !!! :)))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .   ! , , ....  , , ... :)))

    ,   7        -    -  ,   !

----------


## Karen

> ,   7        -    -  ,   !

    ?  
,   .  
     쳿.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

   -    ,      .

----------


## Fes

. :

----------


## GVL224

,    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   7        -    -  ,   !

     ... ,

----------


## Barga

˲ òǲ  : Ͳ   Ͳ   
        ,       
                   :  , 6.       ,    .       ,      . ,      . 
 糿 
 1917        ,  ,        糿.             , 45. 
      1917 .       .           .   ,   糿          . 
   糿   .  1582      -. 
 1918      ,       .   ,      糿.  1919              . 
 
    ,  .    ,    ,         .  ,        糿   6-  .        , 6. 
ϳ          9.     ,   1955 ,     25- ,   .       1961         . 
    3- ,      2009 .                 , ᒺ      , 14. 
      ,     ,            .    , ,  2015         . .           . 
 
      .   2017        .    15,   11  .     糿,        . 
   ,            .         . ,          ,       .   ,     ,   ᒺ    . 
       볿   .  ,          ,   ,      .          ,      . 
      ,          .     ,    . 
 
 ,   100    ,        ,   .    , *     ,       .*        ,      ,  .  , ,       ,      . 
 ,

----------


## tayatlas

. 
                   . 
         :    -        49-99    1                    .  3-5         :    ..  -    .

----------

